# P. high flyer bands 7mm personalized



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Looked at Jedds, Foys, Siegel, and a couple smaller places. Where can I find personalized snap bands in 7mm?
I see I can get seamless bands from the Flying Tipple Society of USA
and maybe I will for the offspring...
TIA


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Global and National Band Company also offer personalized bands. I also have pakistani high flyers and wish to get personalized bands. Let me know how it goes!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks. Global doesn't say what size so I assume homer size 8mm.
the band co. looks like it might be a nice option. Note sure if I really want metal though, seems uncomfortable. They also require a applicator which is another $28.
So far I think this is the best bet though. The aluminum ones come in 7.14mm.
The Stainless steal ones come in 7.11 mm.
They don't look like they would be falling off.
They say zoos and fish & games use these ones.


Any one have experience with these type metal bands?
EDIT: on a second look the band height is 9.5mm. Seems a little tall?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Usually bands one size higher will not fall off. So I would try the 8mm snaps. It's hard to find anything smaller or bigger because 8 is the "standard" size. Most pigeons can use them, even the ones with muffs that would normally require bigger seamless bands (my Indian Fans for example).
When my homer babies are too big to band, I've put size 10 bands on them and they stayed on as adults. So that's 2 sizes too big


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah I put a size 8 easy snap band on one tippler last night. It's still on, sits pretty loose.

Have any opinion on the aluminum ones? Does the metal rubbing at their feet cause any problems?


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Well just ordered some bands. Not personalized but that's okay. I know of 4 lofts around me and met 3 so hopefully any lost birds go there as one previously did.

After much debate I decided to go with IPB bands from foys. They are the classic metal encased in plastic Belgium bands. Size 7mm marked with a 'R' from roller. Why they felt that was necessary I don't know. As if rollers are the only size 7 bird or something. 
35c per band, with shipping 38c per band for 100.
Yes, I plan on using those up this year.
Mainly for my PHF, but also for my Archangel mix.
Breed till December and then stop for a couple months.

I could have got NPA bands for New England supply for 30c per band free shipping since they have a overstock of 7mm and sold out of everything else.
I decided against it since I had a not so friendly or great and anything but fast experience tracking down a Capuchin hen I had.
I have no clue how foys is at handling that, but it couldn't be worse, could it?


----------



## fresnobirdman (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey; you don't like the ones that nbrconline.com offers?
Most roller guys use them.


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

I never looked there. I do not have rollers, we keep high flyers.
I got these because they were plexi glass incased and in size 7. All others I saw are 8mm.
And I guess most of the size 7 people are getting them for rollers so that's what they advertise them for.


----------

